# Looking for D&D/d20 group in Tooele, UT



## knight_isa

I'm looking for a D&D/fantasy d20 group in the Tooele, UT area.  I'd prefer to play, but I'm willing to DM.

Respond here or e-mail me at knight_isa(at)hotmail[dot]com.


----------



## Ctenosaur

I just moved here myself - sending an e-mail.


----------



## knight_isa

Ctenosaur said:
			
		

> I just moved here myself - sending an e-mail.




And I sent a couple of responses.


----------



## knight_isa

It's been nearly a year, so here's a bump.

We're about to start a new campaign (undecided thus far on particulars), and there are two players besides myself.  I'll be DMing next unless we find someone else that want to.

As before, respond here or e-mail me at knight_isa(at)hotmail[dot]com.


----------



## wolfpunk

What day do you guys play on?


----------



## knight_isa

wolfpunk said:
			
		

> What day do you guys play on?




We play on a weeknight, usually 6:30pm or so until 10 or 11pm.  Which weeknight varies depending on schedules.  On occasion we play Saturday afternoon instead.  We usually only schedule one game at a time (so at each game we figure out the schedule for the next).


----------



## knight_isa

Well, it's been a year, so here's a final bump.  Is anyone near Tooele looking for a game or another player?


----------



## Harrison Nay

Anyone still here?


----------



## knight_isa

Harrison Nay said:


> Anyone still here?




I'm still in Tooele, but haven't played for ages.  I'm thinking about trying to get back into it, though.


----------



## Hercsbane

Just saw your post. My dnd group just canceled. I’m interested in dming. 5th edition right?


----------



## Ctenosaur

If you stop by the Tooele game store in town (Game Haven), there is a board for posting running/looking for Games notices.


----------



## S. Baldrick

knight_isa said:


> I'm still in Tooele, but haven't played for ages.  I'm thinking about trying to get back into it, though.



Have you tried Meetup?  There are a three or four Utah RPG based groups going.


----------



## mgoven3

knight_isa said:


> We play on a weeknight, usually 6:30pm or so until 10 or 11pm.  Which weeknight varies depending on schedules.  On occasion we play Saturday afternoon instead.  We usually only schedule one game at a time (so at each game we figure out the schedule for the next).



Is this still a thing we are new here and looking for a group!


----------



## mgoven3

Harrison Nay said:


> Anyone still here?



Is this still a thing?


----------

